# SubVersion presents: Roger Eno & special guests - Saturday 5th March 2011



## Muttley SE

SubVersion's concert series returns for a spring extravaganza, initiated to excite, surprise, and leave its attendees with warmed hearts and enthused afterglow.









*Artist info*

*Roger Eno*










Brian's brother turned collaborator on Apollo: Atmospheres And Soundtracks steps into the limelight for an evening of ageless songs, ambiences and classical leanings that aren't short on ambition.

Hear extracts from Roger's albums in Muttley's 15 Minutes Of Fame mix series:

Subvert Central archive

Download The Tornado's beautiful "Snowfall" compilation with Roger's "Winter Music" the opening, enthralling piece:

For the Ambient lovers...

Read more encompassing biography, interview question and answers on his website:

www.rogereno.co.uk

*Mystery guest 1*

TBA

*Mystery guest 2*

TBA

*Mystery guest 3*

TBA

*Travel and attending*

Where: Holywell Music Room, Holywell Street, Oxford, UK, OX13BN.

Map

When: Saturday 5th March 2011.

Tickets: 10 pounds in advance for direct sales, 12 pounds in advance at http://www.ticketsoxford.com (TBC), 15 pounds on the door. Contact [email protected] for all enquiries.

Thanks in advance for your support! Hope to see you there.









Kind regards
Muttley (Dastardly Exposure / SubVersion)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Note: this thread was reviewed by the Moderation Team- 
and determined to have sufficient relation to Classical Music to merit dissemination here.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Muttley SE

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Note: this thread was reviewed by the Moderation Team-
> and determined to have sufficient relation to Classical Music to merit dissemination here.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.


Nice one 

Mystery guest one revealed!

*Rameses III*










With releases on reputable labels like Type and Digitalis, the London trio portray a highly engrossing mixture of acoustica and dulcet subtlety.

Digest acclaimed analysis of I Could Not Love You More on independent specialist stockist boomkat:

"I Could Not Love You More" review

Listen to Rameses III individually:

www.myspace.com/ramesesiii

Witness their material mixed on Muttley's group blog SubVersion:

www.subvertcentral.blogspot.com


----------



## Muttley SE

Discogs speak very favourably of Roger in their archive description...

"Roger Eno is known primarily as an "ambient" composer through his collaborations with brother Brian Eno and producers Michael Brook and Daniel Lanois, but his depth as a musician defies categorization. A multi-instrumentalist, Eno has composed many memorable scores for film and TV including "Dune", "Nine And A Half Weeks" and "Warm Summer Rain". His love of classical piano is evident in his many critically acclaimed solo works which feature his unique ambient chamber music style. His piano also figured prominently in the group Channel Light Vessel, an ambient super-group featuring Kate St. John, Bill Nelson and Laraaji. In addition to those projects, Roger Eno has worked with an illustrious assortment of musicians including Michael Brook, John Cale and Lol Hammond."

http://www.discogs.com/artist/Roger+Eno


----------



## toucan

Classical music lovers stumble upon a classical forum, they see the Enos - and leave, hoping to find a classical forum that offers discussion of classical music.

(Eno fans don't log on, however, as they don't expect to find what _they_ like on Classical forum)

Care to discuss the influence of pop/rock on the classical? If Guillaume Connesson has fans, you might get a conversation going.


----------



## Muttley SE

I can understand your point if this was Brian Eno on the bill, but Roger has produced two completely classical-orientated albums - "Between Tides" which reinforced critical comparisons with Erik Satie and Debussy, two classical composers I'm sure most know, and "Music Of Neglected English Composers", featuring piano, strings and other rudiments of classical instrumentation. 

Not to mention his first solo record, "Voices", though produced by Brian, is a work of gentle piano compositions, but the original two examples are enough certification. 

As well, the last concert I put on had Greg Haines, a contemporary classical composer headlining, so it made sense to post an annoucement on this forum as classical music interlinks the two, albeit Roger also has folk and traditional in his repertoire.


----------

